# Opinions needed



## dixie (Sep 16, 2004)

are these two pics of the same deer? :


----------



## Dog Hunter (Sep 16, 2004)

Don't see but one picture


----------



## dixie (Sep 16, 2004)

*other*

pic


----------



## GeauxLSU (Sep 16, 2004)

I'm going with "no". 
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## rip18 (Sep 16, 2004)

The general conformation & color look the same.  Looking at the deer cam pic, I count 5 points on the right main beam, while on the mount, I count 4 points.  

I am assuming that there is a G1 on the deer cam pic & that the G4 really is attached behind the ear.  I don't see the G4 on the mount, but it could be the angle & lack of clarity on my monitor.

Based on what appears to be a major discrepancy, I have to say, "I don't believe they are pictures of the same deer."


----------



## Cranium (Sep 16, 2004)

Nope


----------



## huntnnut (Sep 16, 2004)

I'd say they are two separate deer also.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Sep 16, 2004)

I would say no based on the G2's  I feel two different deer


----------



## Hunk (Sep 16, 2004)

after counting the points they look like 2 different bucks.


----------



## Handgunner (Sep 16, 2004)

I'll echo the "no" also.

Dixie, did somebody steal your mount?


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 16, 2004)

I don't think so.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Sep 16, 2004)

Another negative here.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 16, 2004)

*Dixie.....*

I don't think so......

They don't look the same to me..... :


----------



## dbodkin (Sep 16, 2004)

I say no


----------



## nevamiss270 (Sep 16, 2004)

i'll have to go with the no


----------



## highcountry (Sep 17, 2004)

Steve, ask RIchard and Steve. They can tell you for sure as they personally know every deer out thtere by name.......HaHa. No it is not the same. Are the clubs still there or did they wash away into the lake?????? I am goona be out there Sunday I think.


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 17, 2004)

2 separate. the 1st pic he has an extra small point on his right side. the 2nd pic does not.


----------



## WildBuck (Sep 17, 2004)

I will have to stick with the majority and also say no.


----------



## dixie (Sep 19, 2004)

*Thanks guys*

Looks like we all agree. the member in the pic with the mount sent me that pic, and wanted to know if I thought it was the same deer, I didn't think it was  either, but wanted some others opinions about it. P.S. High C. your tarp is torn all to pieces, the storm got it.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Sep 21, 2004)

I would say they are 2 different deer - because of different looking G2's


----------



## Jim Thompson (Sep 21, 2004)

dixie said:
			
		

> Looks like we all agree. the member in the pic with the mount sent me that pic, and wanted to know if I thought it was the same deer, I didn't think it was  either, but wanted some others opinions about it. P.S. High C. your tarp is torn all to pieces, the storm got it.


Dang Steve, what a way to let a man know his tarp is all messed up....mixed in the middle of a post

Dont look like the same deer to me either.

Jim


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 21, 2004)

Does not look the like the same deer to me as well.


----------



## gacowboy (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like 2 different deer.


----------



## sr.corndog (Sep 21, 2004)

*Opinion*

SORRY TRY AGAIN!


----------



## BassWorm (Sep 21, 2004)

Looks like two different deer to me also.


----------



## gabowman (Sep 21, 2004)

Nope, two different deer.

GB


----------

